# Not really warbirds Part 3, more from Operation Deep Freeze



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2023)

Hi Guys, been working in Christchurch this summer (southern hemisphere) and went down to photograph activity on the Deep Freeze ramp recently with colleagues. Captured New York ANG LC-130 Double Nuts (geddit?) starting up and taxying out for departure to Antarctica. The first pics are taken from the ramp, the rest from the 6th floor bar of the Novotel at the airport, which conveniently overlooks the Deep Freeze ramp.





_DSC9697 




_DSC9699 




_DSC9700 




_DSC9703




_DSC9705 

This one was supposed to head to the Ice later in the evening, but an APU issue kept it on the ground.




_DSC9708 

Adjourned at the bar with mates for a few bevvies while photographing Hercs! Life doesn't get much better, to be frank!




_DSC9716 




_DSC9737 

Double Nuts taxiing out. I used to work in the big hangar in the background as a contractor and worked on the ANG Hercs in there. The Herckies were (and are to this day!) a good source of overtime for engineers!




_DSC9720




_DSC9721 




_DSC9723 




_DSC9725 

Next stop, McMurdo, Antarctica.




_DSC9730 




_DSC9731 




_DSC9735

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2023)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2023)

Nice shots Grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Wednesday at 4:35 PM)

Lovely shots Grant!


----------

